# My latest Project



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2015)

I picked this frame set up today it's a Lee Cooper with 631 tubing. 
Never been built up, so between me and my lbs this will be it's first build.

Going 52 x 18 single speed not fixed but that can always be changed.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2015)

Nice


----------



## Tony Raynor (18 Oct 2015)

Would love that but it would clash with me being green with envy.

Looks a real cracker mate.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2015)

quick update , we have wheels in situ along with chain, crankset , seat post , pinch bolt with calipers to be fitted so fingers crossed might see it in action this weekend or next


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2015)

had my maiden ride around the cul de sac tonight and hopefully a few longer laps 2moro


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2015)

well first couple of short test rides done ie 2 miles , just need to decide on stem length then i can wrap bars etc etc


----------



## LocalLad (31 Oct 2015)

A very good looking bike


----------



## midlife (31 Oct 2015)

Clean looking machine, suitability dressed in toe clips and straps . Gearing looks a bit high for me LOL. Is the chainset Sugino?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2015)

midlife said:


> Clean looking machine, suitability dressed in toe clips and straps . Gearing looks a bit high for me LOL. Is the chainset Sugino?
> 
> Shaun


thanks shaun yes its a sugino NOS set i had sitting about and running 52 x 18 seems ok locally but not gone far yet , i have a 48 waiting in the wings if i need to swap it about .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2015)

LocalLad said:


> A very good looking bike



it took a bit of finding but i got it in the end many thanks to Lee Cooper


----------



## 3narf (3 Nov 2015)

Lovely, lovely!


----------



## ANT 666 (4 Nov 2015)

From the home of the proper bike, Coventry.


----------



## chriswoody (4 Nov 2015)

That's one sweet looking bike.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2015)

You've done it again Martin, a beaut.


----------



## Andrew1971 (5 Nov 2015)

What a lovely bike and a nice shade of blue too
Andrew


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2015)

Drago said:


> You've done it again Martin, a beaut.



@Drago thanks



Andrew1971 said:


> What a lovely bike and a nice shade of blue too
> Andrew



@Andrew1971 it is a nice colour




ANT 666 said:


> From the home of the proper bike, Coventry.



as is its owner


----------



## ANT 666 (5 Nov 2015)

Me too.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2015)

13 miles with a smile all the way on tonight longest ride to date and going well


----------



## biggs682 (29 Feb 2016)

This has found itself in the " ride me " area of the garage after its couple of months in hibernation , and was called into action as my commuter this afternoon after a visit from the P fairy earlier in the day .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2016)

Had its longest ride of 2016 this morning only 25 miles but the bike went well and climbed some local hills with ease i just had to get out of the saddle a couple of times but no great issue , looking forward to getting a few miles done on this superb machine


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2016)

clocked another 28 miles or there about on this earlier today


----------



## Aunty Tyke (28 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> well first couple of short test rides done ie 2 miles , just need to decide on stem length then i can wrap bars etc etc
> 
> View attachment 108603


That is stunning! Ride with a smile!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2016)

Aunty Tyke said:


> That is stunning! Ride with a smile!



thank you @Aunty Tyke its a real treat to ride and own


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2017)

Dragged this out of the garage last night , ready for some 2017 miles.


----------



## AndyRM (25 Apr 2017)

Bar tape ?!


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Apr 2017)

Very nice 
*approves*


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Bar tape ?!



Yeah i swapped the bars and stem midway through 2016 for a combo nearer the ideal set up , still needs a new longer fr brake cable 



TheDoctor said:


> Very nice
> *approves*



thank you i used it this afternoon and it felt right straight away 

so i will be adding a few miles to it over the next few weeks


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2017)

After a couple of shakedowns on my daily commutes , i did a nice 12 mile loop earlier this morning and just had a nice run over to the parents making the daily total of 25 miles .

Once you get the right cadence it trundles along nicely at 16 - 18 mph


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2017)

Back on this one this morning , ready for a few miles over the weekend

so be warned legs and knee's


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Jul 2017)

Nice! That's a big chain ring, what is it, a 52?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Nice! That's a big chain ring, what is it, a 52?



Yeah 52 with a 21 on the rear if i remember rightly , still can be hard work on hills 

i really ought to change it


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 Jul 2017)

It looks the business though


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> It looks the business though



Its a very nice bike , but 2 years later i am still to set it up properly 

must get my arse in gear and do it ie change stem to suit


----------

